# dolomiten extrem



## e9425802 (28. Februar 2003)

hallo leute!

ursprünglich wollte ich ende juni einen alpenx in der gegend eisjöchl, similaun, madritschjoch machen....da das wahrscheinlich wegen des schnees nicht möglich sein wird werd´ ich mir eine alternativroute in den dolomiten zusammenstellen.

jetzt seid ihr gefragt:

welche dolomiten-route bringt maximal "singletrail" ?
was sind die besten pfade und pässe?

(schieben, tragen etc ist mir egal)

bin mal gespannt,
thomas


ps: habe vor die "ganze" tour mit camcorder und helmkamera zu fahren und ein filmchen zusammenzuschneiden...


----------



## Fubbes (1. März 2003)

Sehr schön ist die Strecke von Cortina zum Lago Federa (Croda da Lago) (sausteil) und weiter über Forcela Ambrizzola zur Rifugio Citta di Fiume Richtung Monte Pelmo. Traumhaft, sowohl landschaftlich als auch trailmäßig. Danach kann man eventuell am Fuße des Monte Pelmo bis zum Passo Staulanza, weiß aber nicht, ob das mit dem Bike geht, ich bin da die Straße entlang. Vom Staulanza führen schöne Trails (Civetta Bike Route) nach Alleghe. 
Vor Cortina bietet sich das Pfunderer Joch (genial!) und das Limojoch (kein Trail) an. 

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (2. März 2003)

schau mal auf meiner Homepage vorbei, ich hab letztes Jahr einiges in den Dolomiten gemacht...


----------



## Snake (4. März 2003)

Schick mal ne PM an *dede* , wenn hier einer Ahnung von Dolos hat, dann er.


----------



## Fubbes (4. März 2003)

Die Antwort aber bitte hierher, wir wollen ja alle was davon haben  
Mein Streckentipp ist übrigens auch eine Empfehlung von dede.

Daniel


----------



## dede (4. März 2003)

zunächst mal danke für die vorschußlorbeeren an die "vorredner", aber vielleicht hab ich wirklich ein paar trails, die noch nicht ganz so überlaufen/bekannt sind zu bieten (ich fang im westen an und hangel mich bis zum karnischen hauptkamm durch - hier nur trailabschnitte erwähnt):

bozener gegend/eggental: 
1) vom nigerpaß zur hanicker schwaige-baumannschwaige-trial 1c bis oberhalb des karerpasses-trails 21 und 22 entlang des labyrinth bis epircher lahner-trail 9 und 10 bis zum wagger. zurück via templweg (M8), karersee, kölbleggwiesen
2) steinegg-wolfsgrube-trail 5-tiers-trail 6u-jsst. schönblick-trail 4 zum ende des knüppelsteigs-hoferalpl-völser weiher-trail 2 bis salegg. zurück via st. konstantin-prösels-schnaggenkreuz-breien (für einige weitere gute trails fragt den kurt vom steinegger hof !!)
3) schlern via knüppelsteig
4) in Kombination mit 1) möglich: karerpaß-fassatal-vajolettal-gardeccia-ciampedie-fassaner höhenweg-vallon. abfahrt ins tal oder 20 min schieben bis zur rotwandhütte und weiter auf dem hirzelweg (nur außerhalb der saison und frühmorgens oder spätabends !!!)

grödnertal: 

st. ulrich-raschötzhöhenweg-broglesalm-downhill richtung ranui-zanser alm-adolf munkel weg (nur außßerhalb der hauptsaison !!!)-broglesalm-trail 3-st. ulrich

villnöß/Brixen:

St. peter/villnöß-kuratensteig-aferertal-kreuztal-trail entlang skipiste-vor schatzerhütte-halsl-jsst. neu jonis-trail bis kircherl st. magdalena-trail 10 bis st. peter

gadertal/alta badia:

1) st. martin/thurn-longiaru-gömajoch (trail 9 und 35)-jsst. göma-varciarahütte-würzjoch-maurerberghütte-turnaretschhütte (10 min schieben zu beginn)-glittner see-jakobstöckel-st. martin

2) longiaru-peitlerwiesen-kamikazetrail M4-seres-misci-funtanaccia-longiaru

3) mehrer trails am kreuzkofel: z.B. M16 bis spescia ab la crusc oder M 15 bis st. kassian, groß- und kleinfanes via col loggia bis capanna alpina

4) armentarola-falzaregopaß (via strada della vena) - alpini feldlazarett-kreuzung agarole- forcella col dei bos-forc. travenanzes-lagazuoital-rifugio scotoni

5) falzaregopaß-abzw. cinque torri-averauhütte-200m skipiste abwärts, dann rechts ab auf trail, der das kar fedare quert bis sattel. geradeaus weiter entlang der holzpflöcke bis einmündung straße andraz/falzarego-ruine andraz-trail 20 bis weiler p....-col di lana-südquerung-rothschanzenstellung (karte kote 2.280m)-trail ins valiate-contrin-pralongia

6) kolfuschg-cascata pisciadu-grödnerjochstraße-kolfuschger höhenweg ab grödnerjoch (nur außerhalb der saison !!!)-edelweißhütte

7) st. vigil-kronplatz-panoramatrail 8 über den col riscone-pliscia-lungega/zwischenwasser-alte gadertalstraße bis piccolein-gran ju-nähe ridjoch-rautal via schotter oder trail
8) st. vigil-hochalpenjoch-grünwaldalm-pragser wildsee-trail 1 am seeabfluß-schmieden rundweg-brückele 

fassatal: 

1) larzonei-malga vael-vallon-fassaner höhenweg-ciampedie-gardeccia. wer's hochalpin will versucht sich noch an der verbindung zur preuß- und grasleitenhütte. danach nochmals tragen (ausgesetzt !!!) bis nähe antermojasee-passo dona-fassatal
2) langkofelumrundung auf trails: sellajoch-steinerne stadt (nicht den offiziellen wanderweg nehmen, sondern den skiweg etwas höher)-rifu. comici-sella ....-cunfinboden-trail 7 bis zallinger-abfahrt und uphill bis passo molignon-friedrich august weg (westteil über die schneid sehr erdig)-plattkofelhütte fr. aug.-weg-pertinihütte-sellajoch
3) passo san nicolo aus dem val di san nicolo (20 min schieben)-rif contrin-penia
4) albergo pordoi-rif belvedere (durch skipiste auf schotter)-bindelweg-porta vescovo-schotte, später trail 680 zum albergo lezuo-pordoi-albergo pordoi
5) paneveggio-malga becche-alter almweg-bosco san marco-eingang val venegia-rollepaß-trail bis san martino di castrozza-malga tognola-malga valcigolera-passo colbricon-paneveggio

cortina:
1) falzaregopaß-alpini verbandplatz-agarole-abzweig rozes-rif. dibona-abzw- duca d'aosta-rif duca d'aosta-pie tofana-cianderou-passo posporcora. für harte wadel: ab materialseilbahn hoch zum rif giussani durchs tofanakar
2) cortina-bahnweg/via ferrovia-gemärkpaß/cimabanche-plätzwiese-knappenfußtal-val gotres-forcella lerosa-campo della croce-rif. ra stua-cortina
3) lago pianozes-rif palmieri (unbedingt den see umrunden !!)-forc. ambrizzola-rif citta di fiume-forc. forada-val forada-cortina
alternative: forc. ambrizzola-forc. giau-trail runter zur straße-passo giau (alte trasse)-rif fedare-rif averau-rif cinque torri-trail zur giaupaßstraße-lago d'ajal
4) staulanzapaß-citta di fiume-val forada-rif venezia (brutal steil !!!)-pelmo höhenweg (kurze tragestellen)-coi-camping olympia-forc. alleghe-staulanza
5) forc. col dei bos-val travenanzes (leider im unteren teil durch murenabgänge und das breite schotterbett des baches fast komplett zerstört)

alleghe

1) fertazzakamm via fernazza und weiler nach col. hohlweg (nicht straße !) runter nach alleghe
2) forcella alleghe-coldaihütte (5-10 min schieben)-forc. coldai-transcivetta (nur außerhalb der saison, kleinere schiebestellen)-rif. vazzoler-listolade
3) falcade-vallespaßstraße-abzweig auf etwa 1.950m-speichersee-san pellegrinopaß-fucchiade-valfredda-alta via dei pastori-rif lac...-schotter und trail entlang des valfreddabachs bis falcade

sextener dolomiten
1) helm-silianerhütte-trail 4 (denk ich müßte die markierung sein)-klammbachhütte-negerdorf
2) kreuzbergpaß-col quaterna-monte spinatrail-padola-col...bis kurz unter den arzalpenkopf-trail zum kreuzbergpaß. verlängerung zu den rudiwiesen möglich auf teils verfallenem kriegsweg (M 18 ? glaub ich)
3) misurina-monte piano-forcella alta-forcella bassa-antornosee-mauthaus zinnenstraße-trail mit schieben zum parkplatz auf 2.100m höhe-auronzohütte-trail durchs lavaredotal-val d'onge-rif citta di carpi-trail rechts ab oberhalb der kapelle am see- abzw. rif fonda savio-misurina


Viel Spaß beim suchen (obige routen sind übrigens nur als anregung gedacht, es gibt noch viel mehr, aber das alles hier zu schreiben - na dann gute nacht !!!)


----------



## Fubbes (4. März 2003)

@dede
Du hast zu viel Urlaub, wirklich


----------



## dede (4. März 2003)

das wär schön !!! hab letztes jahr 5 urlaubstage verfallen lassen müssen und war an 4 feiertagen im büro. also zuviel urlaub würd ich das nicht nennen...
allerdings hatte ich ja auch mal ne studentenzeit, die ich nunmal hauptsächlich außerhalb der vorlesungssäle verbracht habe....
mittlerweile langt es nur noch zu einer transalp im jahr und vielleicht ein langes wochenende in den dolomiten !


----------



## Gerald (5. März 2003)

Hast du die ganzen Routen abgespeichert oder hast du einfach das "MTB-Dolomiti-Super-Brain"?

Zugegeben ich war nur einmal in den Dolomiten aber kann mir nach fast 9 Monaten mit Mühe und Not nur noch die Oberweite von der Kellnerin der Mahlknechthütte merken   an andere Berge gar nicht zu denken.

Aber bei deiner Ortsangabe vermute ich du wohnst in Mailand und arbeitest in München und
FÄHRST JEDEN TAG MIT DEM RAD ZUR ARBEIT  


Gerald             ....... Orientierungslos


----------



## dede (5. März 2003)

also wohnen tu ich in münchen und meine büros sind in münchen und mailand (wo ich aber derzeit nur selten bin). die dolos kenn ich derart detailliert, weil ich seit meinem 3. lebensjahr immer wieder dort war, inkl. eines 3-monatigen "info-aufenthalts" um einen bikeguide über das gebiet zu schreiben....
im übrigen empfinde ich die obige beschreibung als nicht allzu detailliert, ich denke nicht, daß jeder mit diesen spärlichen infos all die existierenden trails findet, die ich anspreche. im zweifelsfall einfach nochmals melden !

robert
(www.traumtouren-transalp.de)


----------



## axel (5. März 2003)

na wenigstens geht's nicht nur mir so:


> _Original geschrieben von Gerald _
> *Gerald             ....... Orientierungslos *





> *... kann mir nach fast 9 Monaten mit Mühe und Not nur noch die Oberweite von der Kellnerin der Mahlknechthütte merken   an andere Berge gar nicht zu denken. ...*


ich denke da eher an die schwestern auf der _fodara vedla_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenzp (5. März 2003)

hallo robert

im Juni bin ich ein paar Tage in Cortina und da ist mir der Weg von der forc. ambrizzola und rund um den Mt. Pelmo (Anello Zoldano)  ins Auge gestochen. Zahlt sich der aus oder ist eine mords schinderei. Die meisten Tourenbeschreibungen empfehlen den Weg (weis nicht mehr die Scharte) vor dem Pelmo, um nach Cortina zu kommen.


----------



## dede (5. März 2003)

ciao lorenz,

von welcher seite kommst du ?
der einfachste uphill geht aus dem cadore übers rif. talamini zum rif venezia (vorher kurz schieben weil weg vermurt). wenn du vom staulanza kommst (am besten ambrizzola-citta di fiume), dann mußt du entweder ins zoldano runter und über coi (schöne zoldaner tabie`!!!) hoch zum dolomitenhöhenweg (schwerer trail mit kurzen schiebestellen - aber ihr könnt ja mit dem bike umgehen !). oben (abzweige "le mandre" und "i lach") ist der weg dann fast eben bis kurz vor der veneziahütte.
die sinnvolste route verläuft folgendermaßen: 
cadore-rif.talamini-rif venezia-le mandre-loc. casere oberhalb coi (du kannst auch komplett auf dem höhenweg bleiben bis zum downhill zum campingplatz)-camping-forcella alleghe am fuß des col dei baldi-passo staulanza-rif citta di fiume-forcella forada-val forada-cadore. wenn ihr noch ein paar geile trails einbauen wollt, dann fahrt vom col dei baldi die trails und hohlwege nach alleghe runter und danach wieder mit dem sessellift über coi (das ist nicht das coi aus dem zoldano) zum col dei baldi hoch. v.a. die passage um den weiler fernazza ist genial.

p.s. wie sieht's aktuell mit schnee auf der plose aus ? will evtl. am we kurz runterkommen zum skifahren....


----------



## lorenzp (5. März 2003)

Danke für den Tip. Wir starten von Cortina und wollen hoch zur Ambrizzola.

Der Schnee auf der Plose ist gut. Hat gerade 20 cm draufgemacht. Jetzt wirds erst richtig interessant mit dem Skifahren. Angenehme Temperatur und noch genug Schnee. Bin aber schon seit  7 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Board wegen Knieschmerzen. Hoffentlich gibt sich das wirder bis zu Bike-Saison.


----------



## Fubbes (5. März 2003)

@lorenzp
Wenn du von Cortina hochwillst, kannst du über Lago Federa, wie oben schon mal erwähnt.


----------



## Sickculture (3. Oktober 2018)

dede schrieb:


> zunächst mal danke für die vorschußlorbeeren an die "vorredner", aber vielleicht hab ich wirklich ein paar trails, die noch nicht ganz so überlaufen/bekannt sind zu bieten (ich fang im westen an und hangel mich bis zum karnischen hauptkamm durch - hier nur trailabschnitte erwähnt):
> 
> bozener gegend/eggental:
> 1) vom nigerpaß zur hanicker schwaige-baumannschwaige-trial 1c bis oberhalb des karerpasses-trails 21 und 22 entlang des labyrinth bis epircher lahner-trail 9 und 10 bis zum wagger. zurück via templweg (M8), karersee, kölbleggwiesen
> ...


Hallo Dede, du bist ja der Dolo-Guru hier.  bist den 403er von Rif. Dibona zum Rif. Giussani komplett hoch und hinten ins Travenanzestal runter oder in die entgegengesetzte Richtung schon mal gefahren? Und den 20B an der Forcella Lech (Lagazuoi)? Richtung Limosee oder in die andere Richtung besser?


----------



## Carsten (4. Oktober 2018)

Aufpassen, im Travenanzetal ist striktes Bikeverbot und es wird auch kontrolliert!

aber hört sich beides interessant an 

Wir haben im August da unten auch noch was schönes Ausprobiert. Tourbericht und Fotos findest Du auf meiner Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (4. Oktober 2018)

Sickculture schrieb:


> Hallo Dede, du bist ja der Dolo-Guru hier.  bist den 403er von Rif. Dibona zum Rif. Giussani komplett hoch und hinten ins Travenanzestal runter oder in die entgegengesetzte Richtung schon mal gefahren? Und den 20B an der Forcella Lech (Lagazuoi)? Richtung Limosee oder in die andere Richtung besser?



Also ab Giussani geht's per Bike nicht weiter, runter ins Travenanzestal triffst du auf die Scala di Menighel, das ist ein mittelschwerer Klettersteig...... und ja, das Travenanzestal wird oftmals sehr teuer für Biker!!!

Auch die Forcella  Lech ist alles andere als Bikerevier (per se im Naturpark und  deswegen schon mal pauschal gesperrt). Der Weg war jetzt 2 Jahre komplett gesperrt wegen Steinschlags, ist aber wohl wieder offen mitlerweile und zumindest in Teilen  neu hergerichtet: wenn, dann vom Lagazuoisee rüber Richtung Fanes/Tadegajoch, also in S-N-Richtung, aber das ist  ebenfalls ziemlich sinnbefreit (und natürlich nicht legal, s.o.!)


----------



## Sickculture (4. Oktober 2018)

Danke dir Dede - die Tour im italienischen Forum geht vom Rif. Giusanni hinten runter (Richtung Norden) ins Travenanzestal. Ich versuche den Fahrer mal zu befragen. Den Klettersteig kann man umfahren (rechter Weg), soviel ich weiß.


----------



## Carsten (4. Oktober 2018)

Wer vom Limojoch noch ne fahrtechnisch interessante Route sucht:
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/highway-to-hell/






leider hatte der Weg erhebliche Erosionsschäden, was uns ziemlich Zeit (und Nerven!) gekostet hat.

Bei Freeride Inc Austria findet man auch noch ein paar nette Sachen: https://www.freerideinc.at


----------



## roliK (4. Oktober 2018)

Carsten schrieb:


> Bei Freeride Inc Austria findet man auch noch ein paar nette Sachen: https://www.freerideinc.at


Ui danke, da gibts ja echt ein paar sehr interessante Sachen.  Nachdem heuer noch ein paar Tage in den Dolomiten oder in Finale anstehen, werd ich mich mal ein wenig in die Seite vertiefen.


----------



## dede (4. Oktober 2018)

Sickculture schrieb:


> Danke dir Dede - die Tour im italienischen Forum geht vom Rif. Giusanni hinten runter (Richtung Norden) ins Travenanzestal. Ich versuche den Fahrer mal zu befragen. Den Klettersteig kann man umfahren (rechter Weg), soviel ich weiß.


Ja, THEORETISCH geht das.....


----------



## re lax (4. Oktober 2018)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wer vom Limojoch noch ne fahrtechnisch interessante Route sucht:
> ]
> Die Querung war vor 5 Jahren noch intakt...., danach haben wir einen einsamen Wanderer getroffen, der sich als Ranger entpuppte. Billige Ausreden halfen leider nicht, 150€ für die Gruppe. Seitdem weiß ich, dass die es in der Fanes durchaus ernst meinen. Aus dem Bachbett haben wir mit GPS wieder rausgefunden, insgesamt ein eher abenteuerlicher Trip für Leute die sonst schon alles kennen.


----------



## Carsten (5. Oktober 2018)

...OK, stand aber nirgends dran, dass man das dort nicht dürfte


----------



## dede (5. Oktober 2018)

Carsten schrieb:


> ...OK, stand aber nirgends dran, dass man das dort nicht dürfte





Carsten schrieb:


> ...OK, stand aber nirgends dran, dass man das dort nicht dürfte


Ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst, oder?!? Die Naturparkinfoschilder haben ungefähr die Masse 2x3 Meter. Dazu gibt es überall und an jeder Ecke die kleinen grünen Schildchen mit den Verbotstafeln...


----------



## re lax (5. Oktober 2018)

Kann nur hoffen, dass sich das zukünftig mal entspannt oder zumindest geduldet wird. In der Schweiz klappt das ja auch....


----------

